# First summer Arizona heat?



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I live in southeast AZ. This will be my first summer with my hens. I have about 15 now. I plan on adding in some more. What can I expect this summer? 115-120 is about the peak of the summer. What are some things I can do for them to make sure they don't roast? I made a nice BIG coop to try and give them room. I've been thinking about putting in a window 
A/C unit in. But haven't found to much online on how to best help them. All I can find is people saying to make sure they don't get to hot. Lol kinda hard in 115-120. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't think the AC is a good idea because they will get acclimated to the cooler temps and if you lost power they might overheat. I would just make sure they have plenty of shade and cool fresh water to drink. A fan would be nice. Some people freeze treats in blocks of ice to give them in the heat of the day. Some folks here use misters to cool them down. I live in Houston and it gets pretty hot here, not 120  but maybe 105 tops and a fan, shade and cool water is all I use.

Good luck.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A good misting system will do wonders. Hosing down the roof of their coop helps drop temps. A serious high output fan is very helpful but not aimed on them because it can leach moisture out of their skin and cause dehydration. Mud holes. shallow pans of water to stand in to cool off.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It gets up to 90 here maybe 5-6x a year lol but my chickens can still get too warm.

I leave the horse trough overfill for a minute which keeps a good bit of wet earth there that they stand in. I also put their rations of fermented feed in the deep freezer for a couple minutes before feeding so it chills off really well. Short of that it's water and shade.

Misters are great, but don't actually wet your hens. The water on their feathers will heat up and cause more harm than good. A mister provides just enough that it can cool as it evaporates.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A mister can reduce the temps by nearly ten degrees. If placed at the proper level and has good mister nozzles it will not wet the birds.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If you don't want to go out and buy a misting system, I've poked teeny tiny holes in a length of old garden hose, capped the end and turned it on, the pressure makes a wonderful mist. I fling it on the ground, the horses, dogs, and chickens will snooze around it in various positions depending on their comforts.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> If you don't want to go out and buy a misting system, I've poked teeny tiny holes in a length of old garden hose, capped the end and turned it on, the pressure makes a wonderful mist. I fling it on the ground, the horses, dogs, and chickens will snooze around it in various positions depending on their comforts.


Huh, I'll bet you could also get the little nozzles if you wanted to get fancy and put those in the holes.

But you've given my an idea for when it gets hot this summer. I could install my misters with this set up but I'm dragging my feet for some reason.


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Good point an the A/C... Lots of good ideas on what to do. Thanks for all the input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just so you know, some birds love a good mud bath. If you end up with one, don't freak. The next morning it will be the cleanest shiniest bird in the flock. You should see what a mud bath does to whiten white.

Don't know why that doesn't work for socks but it sure works on bird feathers.


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Hahaha!!! A good mud bath? I'll have to see if they go for that! I know my kids do! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

Those at all some really good ideas. Thanks for all the input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

b_elms said:


> Hahaha!!! A good mud bath? I'll have to see if they go for that! I know my kids do!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


I had the most beautiful white Silkie, if I have an avatar here, she's the one that loved to dive in to a mud hole. The first time she did it I nearly flipped. It was too late to take her up to the house to clean up so I left her.

Next morning she was simply stunningly white and shiny. To heck with all the fancy shampoos, mud.


----------

